# Cannot get pregnant again after miscarriages, anyone else?



## notoptimistic

Hi ladies. 

I usually post in some of the assisted conception threads because I am now doing IVF, and I have talked to a couple people who are in similar positions as myself. I was wondering if there were other people out there experiencing the same or similar issues - difficulty getting pregnant after miscarriages.

My story is that back in July 2010 my husband and I started trying to get pregnant (no more condoms) and got pregnant immediately (first cycle of trying). That one ended with a d&c for a mmc on September 2, 2010. They tested the tissue and it was an xxy - chromosomal fluke - nothing inherited just bad luck. We then waited for one period, and again, got pregnant immediately. That one was looking good because, at about 7 weeks and 2 days, I had an ultrasound showing a great heartbeat. Exactly 4 weeks later, I went in for another ultrasound and the baby was clearly visible but its heart had stopped.I went in for a d&c for that one too in January 2011. There were no chromosomal issues on that one so we aren't sure what happened.

Anyway, after that miscarriage I finally got my period back in March 2011 but since then we haven't been able to get pregnant again. My husband and I were tested for everything under the sun this past January and everything was normal. We have unexplained infertility. Who would have thought that after getting pregnant so quickly twice, we would have to resort to IVF to try to get pregnant?

Is anyone in the same boat?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi - so sorry for your losses and all the waiting that you've had to go through. My story is similar but not quite so much waiting. When we started TTC, we got pregnant first try but miscarried at 8 weeks. Next time around we got pregnant straight away and miscarried at 11 weeks. That was on 4th May and for the last 4 months - nothing! My cycles went back to normal straight away so I don't know why its not happening this time. I just don't understand how the first two can happen so easily. I really hope it happens very soon for both of us. The mc's are bad enough without having to in between. I see from your signature that you've had one unsuccessful round. Are you trying again anytime soon with your frozen embryos? I will keep my fingers crossed for you. xx


----------



## notoptimistic

mannymoo - Sorry to hear about your two miscarriages. Hopefully your bfp is right around the corner. If you do go a fer more cycles without getting pregnant you may want to have some testing done if you haven't already. Any idea why you miscarried? 

Yes, I will be starting a frozen embryo transfer cycle as soon as I get my next period which will probably be in about 3 weeks. We just had our follow-up appointment this past Friday with my doctor to discuss next steps and he felt that a FET was the way to go and this time they will be transferring 2 (they only transferred one before in my fresh cycle). He told us our embryo quality was very high and that he believes our prognosis is good, although of course, he cannot guarantee anything. We also inquired, as we do every time we meet with him, whether he thinks there might be something wrong with my uterus that is preventing implantation. Once again, he convinced us that that is highly unlikely and that the tests they've done on me would have turned up something if there was an issue. Hope these next few weeks fly by because it is tough waiting, although my doc did say that for the cycle after a failed IVF there's a higher chance of pregnancy. They don't know why this is, but it has been documented. Maybe we will get pregnant on our own this cycle, but I doubt it!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Notoptimistic. I'm planning on going to the doc at the end of this cycle if still no BFP. I'm mid 30s now and starting to panic that age is against me! We did some basic testing after the second loss and all came back normal so I think it might just be bad luck.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with you FET. I have heard lots of success stories and I hope you will be the next. I'll be stalking to find out how you getting on. Who knows? You might end up with 2 LOs. That would be lovely!

Good luck. x


----------



## notoptimistic

I wouldn't mind twins at this point. I am also in my 30's ...will be 34 in December, so the age thing is really weighing on my mind too.


----------



## notoptimistic

bump! anyone else?


----------



## CeeCeeW11

notoptimistic said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I usually post in some of the assisted conception threads because I am now doing IVF, and I have talked to a couple people who are in similar positions as myself. I was wondering if there were other people out there experiencing the same or similar issues - difficulty getting pregnant after miscarriages.
> 
> My story is that back in July 2010 my husband and I started trying to get pregnant (no more condoms) and got pregnant immediately (first cycle of trying). That one ended with a d&c for a mmc on September 2, 2010. They tested the tissue and it was an xxy - chromosomal fluke - nothing inherited just bad luck. We then waited for one period, and again, got pregnant immediately. That one was looking good because, at about 7 weeks and 2 days, I had an ultrasound showing a great heartbeat. Exactly 4 weeks later, I went in for another ultrasound and the baby was clearly visible but its heart had stopped.I went in for a d&c for that one too in January 2011. There were no chromosomal issues on that one so we aren't sure what happened.
> 
> Anyway, after that miscarriage I finally got my period back in March 2011 but since then we haven't been able to get pregnant again. My husband and I were tested for everything under the sun this past January and everything was normal. We have unexplained infertility. Who would have thought that after getting pregnant so quickly twice, we would have to resort to IVF to try to get pregnant?
> 
> Is anyone in the same boat?

So sorry for your losses! My husband and I went through similar situations except I was put on clomid due to anovulation we conceived twice the second with twins but lost both due to progesterone deff. We also were tested for everything under the sun and our chromosones are conpatible its just me! I'm now on fermara with the noveril hcg trigger shot with timed ineterc. if we aren't lucky this month it goes to the IUI next month then IVF if the IUI fails after a few cycles. I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK! BABY DUST YOUR WAY!!! KEEP YOUR FAITH IN JESUS CHRIST! ;)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Notoptimistic - I'm so sorry for your losses. Your story sounds eerily familiar to mine. DH and I got pregnant the first month of trying back in early '09 when I was 35, and we lost that baby at 12 weeks. We waited almost a year to try again, and then got pregnant the second month of trying in early '10, when I was 36. We lost that baby at 8 weeks. I had a D&C with that one so we had the baby karyotyped - it had trisomy 13. After that we went for the full recurrent mc tests and everything turned up fine - nothing wrong with either one of us. RE sent us off to go get pregnant again, this time using progesterone suppositories from 3dpo to BFN. That meant I had to use OPKs, which I hated - it just made the entire process more stressful. After 7 months of not getting pregnant then, we went back to the RE and he recommended injectables and IUI - he said we'd been patient long enough and it was time to speed the process up. We did IUIs pretty much throughout all of '11. We got pregnant on the 3rd one and mc'd a week later, but because we'd gotten pregnant with IUI we decided to stick with it a little longer. We did two more before the end of the year and then started IVF/ICSI in Feb. '12. We got pregnant on the first IVF and mc'd a week later. We then did a 2nd fresh cycle - :bfn: - and an FET - :bfn:. We're now in the middle of our 3rd fresh cycle - I had retrieval on Friday, and transfer will be on Wednesday. This cycle has gone very differently from the first two - dr changed my protocol and we got more eggs this time than on the first two combined, and we now have 15 embryos growing! They won't all make it to Wed but there are so many that even if this fresh transfer fails I think we'll get some frosties out of this cycle... that's good, because I think DH is done - we initially said we'd do 3 rounds, and though I'm willing to try a 4th I don't think he is.

Our RE thinks we've just been on the bad end of really incredibly shitty luck. :shrug: Given my age, even though I don't _want _to believe him, he's probably right.


----------



## ElizabethA.

Had miscarriage 2 days before my birthday in April 2012, cycles started 2 weeks after and have had them every month but nothing on a BFP. Has anyone noticed after MC that they're periods have been a bit watery? I don't get a flow but mostly on wiping and my cycles are only 3-4 days. Was really tough as partners sister was pregnant at same time and they didnt all seem excited about our pregnancy and my due date would have been next month. GP has said if Im getting AF every month I'm ovulating but I'm not so sure as CM seems different now. Mind you, Im 43 so time is not on my side and I think we're both so stressed out over not getting a BFP, just really feeling like throwing in the towel. It's heartbreaking and I sympathize with all the other women who have experienced loss, I'll try and stay positive and hope everyone who is trying will succeed.


----------



## notoptimistic

ceecee- thank you and so sorry for your losses .. Hope you don't need to go as far as IVF. 

happy - Wow, so many losses. You are so strong to have endured that and keep pushing forward. 15 embryos is terrific - hopefully you get several to freeze just in case. Do you know how many you will be transferring back this time? Maybe they should go for three? For my first round of IVF they only put back one. For this next round, they are doing FET with 2 blasts.

Elizabeth - Sorry for your loss. You are saying that you don't get a real flow? So basically you are just having spotting? I have fewer days of bleeding than I used to before my miscarriages, but I still get 1.5-2 days worth of first heavy and then moderate flow before it tapers off into very light "flow" and spotting for a couple days. I think if you aren't getting a full flow at all than you may want to see a specialist like a reproductive endocrinologist to make sure there's nothing wrong. Maybe he/she could help you and increase your chances of another pregnancy (a successful one)?


----------



## ElizabethA.

Thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that I am a diagnosed Hypothyroid and not been good at keeping on a very low dosage of 25mcg but GP said lab results were good and within normal. Seems I do get at least one day or two of flow but cycles certainly have changed since the MC, cramps are a bit different. I'm hoping this month might be a lucky one as AF due in 4 days and last night had that metallic bloody taste in my mouth and watery too but of course, I took a cheapie test today and it was BFN so will wait until at least after the 13th.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck, Elizabeth - I hope you get your BFP! I'm spotting yesterday and this morning and so my AF is just about here which means I get to start my FET cycle!


----------



## ElizabethA.

Sorry to hear that, been there for the past few months. AF was due today so I tested with cheap strip test but BFN, and my other period tracker says AF due tomorrow but nothing yet, just frustrated and trying to be hopeful but thinking ill be out this month too.


----------



## ElizabethA.

I'm out! After really painful cramps, AF has made her arrival! On to December...


----------



## wallflower27

HI 

I wish I had found this website a year ago, when I had my first Miscarriage, My husband and I weren't trying to have a baby but it happened we were sooo excited !!! but the at 9 weeks a went to a baby Convention they where giving free ultra sounds, I was waiting for my health insurance so I hadn't gone to the doctors, the night before I told my husband I was scared if they couldn't find a heart beat and that was exactly what happened, I was 9 weeks but the baby was 7 weeks, We went to the ER and they told us that the baby was dead, When I visit a doctor he waited to see if if my body with miscarried natural but no, my body was 14 weeks pregnant and they did a D&C. 

That was exactly a year ago and now I'm 6 days late I went to a women s clinic and they said to wait a week, I'm trying to get a health insurance just in case I am cause I really want to go ASAP but Im a little nervousness I don't want to go through that again!!!!


----------



## 022411262

So sorry to hear about everyone's losses. 

I fit this too. It's getting really didfficult.

I got pregnant in Feburay 2010, our first month of trying also. We found out at our 12 week scan our baby had died at 8 weeks. I opted for a medically managed mc rather than a D&C. We waited until last November(2011) to try again, so almost 18 months. So we have now been trying for coming up to 12 months and nothing. I had blood tests to check I am ovulating - I am. My Hubby had a sperm analysis - perfectly normal. The doctor said try until after christmas and she will refer us to a specialist if I am not pregnant by then. I am am 28.

I am really starting to struggle thinking this might never happen. I upped all my efforts this month because it was the only way to be positive again. I am now 7 or 8 dpo and justing waiting...

I wish everyone luck and hope we all see some bfp's soon!

xx


----------



## notoptimistic

Elizabeth - sorry to witch got you :hugs:

Wallflower - any update?!?

0224- sorry for your loss - it seems so strange that we could get pregnant so quickly before and now not at all. It's good that age is on your side, though!


----------

